# I'm Now The Proud Owner of a Second German Watch!



## SilverKid

I bought my Damasko DA36 last year here on WUS and have never regretted it. So when the opportunity presented itself to purchase another watch, I had no qualms about going with a second German watch. I read posts all of the time about folks asking for advice as to what watch they should buy. In almost all of those instances, someone will tell the OP to buy what they like. And, that's exactly what I did. I was able to do some research on the watch and found it to have good reviews. But, at the end of the day, I liked the way it looked in the pictures. And, now that it is on my wrist, I like it even more!! Today was a work day around the house and I had a lot of painting to do. The watch has not left my wrist since I un-boxed it. This is my biggest purchase to date, and I feel like it was worth every penny. Welcome Muhle Glashutte Marinus!

View attachment 13078737
View attachment 13078739
View attachment 13078741


----------



## yankeexpress

Very handsome. What movement powers it?


----------



## SilverKid

Movement is SW200-1.


----------



## falcon4311

Nice, very nice. I have to start on the Germany lineups.


----------



## Blackrain

I like that movement, and the bracelet looks quite manly. Good pickup.


----------



## seikoskxlover1

Nice, congrats!


----------



## Nessun Dorma

German watches are awesome. I have roughly 15 German brands in my collection and love every single one of them. Interestingly, Mühle Glashütte is also my most recent acquisition and says hello !!

View attachment 13078959


----------



## MediumRB

Very nice. 
Heavy, too? (In a good way, I think).
My Muhle has been a great watch.


----------



## velorider

I love Mühle Glashütte. I had the LE Marinus Chronograph and I thought it was fantastic. I thought so much of it that I bought it even though it was 44mm and my wrist is 6.75. If it were 41-42mm, I’d still have it. When will I learn? Congrats on yours - it looks great


----------



## steverockalot

Very nice, I recently picked up a Sinn and fell in love with German over engineering


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## manaz101

Nessun Dorma said:


> German watches are awesome. I have roughly 15 German brands in my collection and love every single one of them. Interestingly, Mühle Glashütte is also my most recent acquisition and says hello !!
> 
> View attachment 13078959


Does that Mühle Glashütte have a white enamel dial? Can't tell from this pic. Stunning hands and dial combination. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpalmer

That looks like one solid dive watch. Congrats on your Muhle!


----------



## sticky

German watches rarely get a mention outside of WIS circles - it’s all Japanese this and Swiss that but I’ve got a few German watches and have never bought a bad one yet.


----------



## StufflerMike

SilverKid said:


> Movement is SW200-1.


+ Mühle fine adjustment
+ Mühle rotor


----------



## M.W.

Nice solid watch. In general I like Muhle (except when they try to put the curved logo somewhere other than at 12 where it naturally belongs, but that's another story). What's the bezel material? ...


----------



## Rotosphere

Congrats. The Muhle M29 Classic is on my Grail List.


----------



## Rotosphere

sticky said:


> German watches rarely get a mention outside of WIS circles - it's all Japanese this and Swiss that but I've got a few German watches and have never bought a bad one yet.


I've got an Elysee Genios, and it may be the crown jewel of my modest collection. I also love Sothis, Schaumburg and Alexander Shorokhoff.


----------



## SilverKid

Nessun Dorma said:


> German watches are awesome. I have roughly 15 German brands in my collection and love every single one of them. Interestingly, Mühle Glashütte is also my most recent acquisition and says hello !!


That is a beautiful watch!


----------



## SilverKid

stuffler said:


> + Mühle fine adjustment
> + Mühle rotor


Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## SilverKid

M.W. said:


> Nice solid watch. In general I like Muhle (except when they try to put the curved logo somewhere other than at 12 where it naturally belongs, but that's another story). What's the bezel material? ...


I believe that the bezel is made of steel.


----------



## StufflerMike

Thread copied to our Mühle Forum.


----------



## PS23

I think that is a very nice looking watch. I don't think I have seen that one before. I also like that Marinus that started the thread. I wear my SAR to work daily. The SAR matches well with my job.


----------



## lovedeep

Muhle makes some beautiful timepieces.


----------



## kidsmoke

SilverKid said:


> I bought my Damasko DA36 last year here on WUS and have never regretted it. So when the opportunity presented itself to purchase another watch, I had no qualms about going with a second German watch. I read posts all of the time about folks asking for advice as to what watch they should buy. In almost all of those instances, someone will tell the OP to buy what they like. And, that's exactly what I did. I was able to do some research on the watch and found it to have good reviews. But, at the end of the day, I liked the way it looked in the pictures. And, now that it is on my wrist, I like it even more!! Today was a work day around the house and I had a lot of painting to do. The watch has not left my wrist since I un-boxed it. This is my biggest purchase to date, and I feel like it was worth every penny. Welcome Muhle Glashutte Marinus!
> 
> View attachment 13078737
> View attachment 13078739
> View attachment 13078741


That's a dang good looking watch. 
You've done well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raveen

Looks superb.


----------



## Walter Moore

Beautiful watch, I want one


----------



## Stargazer735

Wow, congrats! Love that bracelet.


----------



## LDoc

IMO, you can't go wrong with a Mühle-Glashütte. I think it is a very underrated brand and great value too. Bravo!


----------



## matador203977

Nice piece, looks heavy though. Good one?


----------



## Limbus

Congrats very nice


----------



## sprosinac

nice watch .. Congrats !!

Poslano sa mog SM-A500FU koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Baberkhan

It looks so solid. I think the brushed silver in stead of chrome really does it for me.


----------

